# meet Milky the cat



## milkyCiciCouscous (Apr 22, 2003)




----------



## Bengalsownme (Feb 26, 2003)

What an angel! Beautiful cat.


----------



## LiCieWishy (Apr 2, 2003)

Awww... she/he looks really cute... but a little grumpy at the same time.. hehe


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

Oh my! What a sweetie. He/she is gorgeous. I had a kitten that looked identical to milky. He was 100% kitten though, up the curtains, escapes outside, and everything else you can think of :? . You have a very cute kitten!


----------



## Max&Ben (Feb 7, 2003)

I used to have a white kitten and someone stole him right from my yard. I have always hoped that the person wanted him enough to take good care of him. Seeing Milky sure reminds me of that kitten. Beautiful and fluffy. It funny how he sits on your desk. If Max tries that, he ends up clearing my desk of everything....


----------



## iloveamos (Jul 28, 2003)

Max&Ben said:


> I used to have a white kitten and someone stole him right from my yard.


That's really weird - I had the same thing happen to me! I was probably about 11 or so and I got this beautiful white cat a lot like milky.. and someone stole him (snowball) right from our yard.


----------



## Yanikin (Jul 7, 2003)

Oh wow! What a gorgeous kitty!! :)


----------



## ralphcor (Jun 28, 2003)

purrrdy :wink:


----------

